# E-Touché alternative! 3DConnexion SpaceMouse...



## Tom Auger (Jan 6, 2022)

Hey friends, just had to come here and post this awesome discovery that is rocking my world.

I do a lot of CAD/3D Modeling so for Christmas (in addition to all those danged sample libraries that went on sale ooof) I picked up (the cheapest) 3DConnexion SpaceMouse (https://3dconnexion.com/uk/product/spacemouse-compact/). Holy moly this thing is incredible for 3D navigating. I will never ever use a mouse for 3D modeling and navigation ever again.....

And then I thought that this sucker could be pretty incredible for an MPE-like experience with VIs. Of course there's no direct support (despite a misleading "music mode" which is just play/pause etc).

After a little bit of digging I found the perfect solution: the CAD$35 OSCulator (Mac Only I think) https://osculator.net/

So I've been fiddling with it in the context of Logic with the e-instruments Stradivari Violin VI, and I have expression, vibrato amount, vibrato velocity and even pizz/spic/legato (pitch bend) all under one hand's direct simultaneous control. I expect this is a lot like what you can get with e-touché's hardware.

Anyway, for anyone that stumbles across this post, try it out! I'm attaching my first draft settings file to play around with.


----------



## Windbag (Nov 25, 2022)

Just stumbling across this - very likely to change a BF splurge of mine from Touché to spacemouse (which I can use for the 3D and editing work I happen to also do)

The osculator site looks a little crusty, though - is this being kept up still? (last FB post is from ten years ago )


----------

